# seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten



## forelli2.0 (11. Juli 2008)

hi,

hat vielleicht jemand eine seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten die er einscannen oder mir faxen könnte?


----------



## Sterni01 (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Ich habe zwar die ganzen Karten, der gesammten Ostseeküste + Boddengewässer, aber ich bekomme sie nicht in den Scanner rein ! #d


----------



## zxmonaco (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Trotzdem danke hast du paar gute tipps ein paar stellen? kannst mir auch die koordinaten sagen, wenns nicht zu viel verlangt ist


----------



## Sterni01 (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Was willst du denn fangen ?


----------



## zxmonaco (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Alles! also zander barsch hecht, dorsch mefo!


----------



## bgolli (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Also die Stellen für Dosch und MeFo im SAALER-BODDEN hätte ich auch gern ;-)

Vielleicht kriegen wir den Trööt ja wieder auf ne realistische Ebene zurück.

Die Seekarten sind wirklich sehr gross. Die zu Scannen - ob das was bringt?

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand, der das Gewässer kennt einen allgemeinen Bericht abgeben. - Wäre doch ein super Anfang ...

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> würde mich auch mal interessieren, bzw kann mir jemand sie mailen an Ackermann.tim@web.de
> 
> würde mich auch über paar tipps freuen




Prima, dass Du Deine Mail-addy veröffentlichst. Dann weiß der Anwalt gleich, wohin er die Abmahnrechnung schicken soll.

Leute lasst den Quatsch hier im Forum. *Das ist strafbar. *


----------



## zxmonaco (17. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

sorry wusste ich nicht


----------



## Sterni01 (17. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Dann nehm sie doch jetzt raus !


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Hei forelli2.0 
www.nv-pedia.de . Da in der Kartenlegende betreffende Karte raussuchen und anklicken , dann "Ansicht" drücken und so lange zoomen , bis gut erkennbar , dann auf Tastatur "Print" drücken , Irfan View öffnen , auf bearbeiten gehen , "einfügen" , ausschneiden (mit gedrückter Maus den Bereich einrahmen)und ausdrucken - einlaminieren und ab ans Wasser .
#6 Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

ich nochmal . Ostsee-Karte 4  ; S 36 
Zoomen geht direkt auf der Karte . Zum Drucken , wie oben beschrieben .


----------



## stoffi2 (17. März 2010)

*AW: seekarte vom saaler bodden bei ribnitz damgarten*

Ja und wer könnte mir bei den Bereich Västervik / Loftahammer helfen?


----------

